# Fishing for tautog without a boat



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok guys as we all know i dont have a boat but i still like fishing for spade tautog and sheepshead ...
I went out sometime last week to CBBT aka Seagulls Pier FIshing for tautog... I had hard crabs and Full body shrimp... Not a bite...

I tried from off the green mile pier yesterday .... Not a bite

I thinking of trying off of fort monroe .... If anybody has any more spots for tautog let me know ....


SN: Has anybody ever heard or caught any tautog of the Lincoln-king park pier aka the green mile pier located beside the MMBT... I have heard of reports but never seen or caught one ...


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Still a little early for seagull .It Won't be long though watch the water temps.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Your thinking right....just give it some time- during the summer time ive seen them at all most ever spot you listed and many more


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

@jay ... so u have seen them at the green mile pier and this is not just a myth... 
SN i believe im going out to try for some tautog one day this week...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Well i cant go blowing up a spot- it's very hush hush.... ill pm you


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

If it Was so hush I would have probably PM'd That  I know secrets get told on the net .I have , but I learned too


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Im going to seagull in the AM for tautogs ... Come and join me if u can... wish me luck cuz i want dinner...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Good luck man- i work the ship yard so no fishing till the weekend for me


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

actually lesner has togs


----------



## tufnik (Sep 11, 2011)

Is Lesner at Lynnhaven bridge?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yup. Fish the inside of Lynnhaven Inlet with sand fleas from the inside. Wing them back toward the bridge and be prepared to lose tackle. No monsters, but there are keepers.


----------



## Britfish (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey sand flea - where do you get your sand fleas? i bought a rake from bass pro but haven't been able to find any on ocean view beach - i was thinking it might be a bit cold???? i tried fishing with the frozen ones from walmart but they were crap and kept breaking off the hook.

thanks

Matt


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

@britfish I catch my sand fleas on 75th-80th street out Virginia Beach or at chics beach .... i dont know if they are out yet...


@sand flea are u catching the tog around this time of year ... if not wat time is a good time to go to lesner to catch em... Also couple of people told me that u have to go at slack tide out there to catch em ... is true too... Lastly during the summer/earlyfall does lesner hold sheepshead too???


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

yes you need to fish at slack tide and the sheepheads are on the gazebo side under the bridge.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

Back in the day...We used to climb the rocks at East Beach Ocean View, as they call it now. We used to call it City Beach. Togs can be taken all along those rocks facing the Am. Fib. Base. You mentioned shrimp. Well I have never caught one on shrimp. That may be one of your problems? The strangest thing I've seen a Tog caught on was...get this a Blood Worm! I have a picture to prove it. It was a small one though. You stand a better chance of getting one on a fresh Mussel than shrimp IMO. But you should always carry these types of bait when trying to get them. #1bait Peelers! Hard Blue Crabs, Fiddler Crabs, and Fresh Clams. You will find they like one over the other real quick. The strangest place I've seen one caught was the Lessner Bridge from the west shore casting towards the Pilings of the bridge. I like a high to falling tide. Never did good at my spots at low tide. Some may say don't blow up my spot. I don't mind helping another fisherman out who wants to catch their first species. After all aren't we here to help each other out? Good luck. If I blew up your spot, well maybe it wasn’t yours in the first place. IMO.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Yup. Fish the inside of Lynnhaven Inlet with sand fleas from the inside. Wing them back toward the bridge and be prepared to lose tackle. No monsters, but there are keepers.


Oh My!!!! Says alot about us Virginians when an out of towner...aka touton....has to school us on prime fishing spots in our area.
But he is so right.
That other "inside Lesner" spot works at times too.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Tog will hit both sand and blood worms but clams and crabs are the prime bait. They hang tight to a small given area or hole. A few feet can make all the difference. Generally they will be at any bridge that has mussels on the pilings.


----------



## yodisbsteve (Aug 16, 2011)

[HR][/HR]


beachcaster said:


> yes you need to fish at slack tide and the sheepheads are on the gazebo side under the bridge.


when you say gazebo side, are you talking about the other side of lesner bridge from lynnhaven? the side where the hotel is?


----------

